# Lola



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Lola said:


> I am new to this forum and to beekeeping. I am here to learn how to start. I have some property that is unused and wild that would be a good place to 'house' beehives. I think anyway! The land is In Sarasota County, FLorida and quite near to the Gulf. So, I am here to learn. Thanks.


Welcome to the forum. You could probably get someone from Minnesota or Maine to come down to Florida sometime in February to check that property for mites or beetles...


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

excellent name, bad location.

unless you are somewhat situated close to a mangrove swamp anything close to the coast is really not so bueno.


----------



## Lola (Nov 6, 2009)

Why is this a bad location? I have friends in the same neighborhood that have had a reocurring hive removed from their backyard. If it isn't a good location then it won't happen and that is why I am here. To learn before blundering into a venture that won't work. The land is available and unoccupied so the hives wouldn't bother anyone. Anything can be planted or an area cleared for more sunlight/plants etc. to make the property bee friendly...


----------



## Lola (Nov 6, 2009)

Mites and beetles are everywhere aren't they? I had best just read as much as can before I participate much in this forum!! Keep reading,eh?


----------



## Lola (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, there are many protected mangrove locations here. They would be within the 3 mile radius for foraging. There is a pond on the property so there is wax myrtle, saw palmetto, pine, and I don't really know what else.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

I do really hope I didn't discourage you too much with my earlier comment. If it did create the desire to read a bit then that is a plus.

There are any number of problems associated with bees a bit too close to the coast. The girls will love the water (since they tend to prefer water with a little bit of salt added) but most times the salt air and the salt in the subsurface soil really doesn't encourage most plants and it also doesn't encourage nectar secretion. Quite evidently this doesn't hold for every plant since mangroves at least at one time had the reputation of producing huge crops all along the western coast of Florida. Saw palmetto was another plant that I recall producing nectar in some good volume but I don't really remember it proliferating too close to the coast.

another consdieration (which may or may not apply to your location) is too much wind will discourage flying. the wind and the salt added together will be extemely tough on any and all wood wares without question.

where ever you are it really doesn't take much investment to see if the girls will work out at a given location. quite typically only a novice BELIEVES that the girls can and will thrive at all locations. it (beekeeping) just doesn't work that way.

best of luck to ya'....

ps.. a very long time ago I graduated from high school in Plant City Florida where I worked seasonal for a commercial beekeeper and tended my own 12 hives when I wasn't picking strawberries. ah yea... go gators.


----------



## Lisaurbanfarmer (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi,I am new also my name is Lisa and the UF in Gainsville has a bee college coming up in March 12 & 13 in St.Augustine.I hope to attend.They also have a website UF Honeybee extension and resource lab. My brother works for the USDA dept. on Entomology in Gainsville also. 
I hope to meet you and to talk newbie bee stuff.I live in St.Petersburg and would have to keep bees in my privacy fenced yard.


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

Lola,
That is an excellant place for bees, your honey production will be very good!
there are beatles and every other problem, but you will need to buy suvivor stock to start! if you buy your bees from a beekeeper who uses very little pesticide ( or none or just sugar ) you will have a head start that will provide you will many years of enjoyment.

the possibilities are endless

Bob


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

"another consdieration (which may or may not apply to your location) is too much wind will discourage flying. the wind and the salt added together will be extemely tough on any and all wood wares without question."

Maybe you should start out with Bee Max hive bodies and parts. They are made of polystyrene and may be mor durable that wood in your situation. Just something else to study up on and consider.

I have not finished my first year yet. You are in for a really facinating hobby should you get started. Don't be too intimidated, the bees will know what to do with just a little help.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Lola, your location is fine, your forage will also be fine, wood boxes will be fine. You have plenty of everything a bee needs over there. I am right on the coast (east) directly across the state from you. Contact your local state bee inspector he will be a wealth of knowledge. There are also several commercial guys in close proximity (one keeps 8000-10000 hives) and Jerry at Dadant in Gainsville is also a very good resource and could point you in many positive directions. Welcome to BEESOURCE.


----------

